#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε ολόκληρο κτήριο

## ps.arch

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
μου έχει ζητηθεί ΠΕΑ για ολόκληρο κτήριο στο οποίο υπάρχουν ως χρήσεις στην άδεια πολυκλινική και γραφεία, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα οι χρήσεις είναι πολυκλινική, ιατρεία, γραφεία και κατοικίες. Επίσης, υπάρχει και υπόγειο με χρήση αποθήκης. Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι,θα πρέπει να βγει διαφορετικό ΠΕΑ για κάθε χρήση, δηλ. 4 διαφορετικά ΠΕΑ; Σε κάθε ένα από αυτά θα αναγράφεται ολόκληρο κτίριο ή τμήμα κτιρίου; Οι ΜΘΧ σε ποιο από όλα θα υπολογιστούν; Το υπόγειο θα ενταχθεί σε κάποιο από αυτά; (Τα τετραγωνικά που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε χρήση δεν είναι αμελητέα, είναι σχεδόν ισομοιρασμένα).
Επίσης, ένα άλλο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω: ένα τμήμα του κτηρίου είναι παλιό (προ του 1983), αλλά υπάρχει άδεια προσθήκης του 2006. Ως έτος κατασκευής σε τέτοια περίπτωση ποιο βάζετε; Επίσης, τα δεδομένα για το λογισμικό προκείπτουν ως μελέτη-κατασκευή του 2006; (εγώ αυτό θα έβαζα)

----------


## spapako

Αφού δεν είναι 1 ενιαίος οργανισμός (πχ νοσοκομείο), ναι 4 διαφορετικά ΠΕΑ.
Σε καθένα από αυτά είτε ως ολόκληρο κτίριο (υπολογίζοντας ΜΘΧ) είτε ως τμήμα κτιρίου (θεωρώντας ΜΘΧ ως επαφή με εξωτ.αέρα κλπ). Προσωπικά θα ακολουθούσα το 2ο...
Υπόγειο αν δεν υπάρχει επικοινωνία με ανοικτή διάβαση, ως ΜΘΧ με απλοποιητική παραδοχή.
Το έτος κατασκευής είναι κάτι τυπικό - θα έβαζα μόνο την προσθήκη ως 2006. Δεν έχει πάντως σημασία πλην του ότι το κτίριο μετά το 80 πρέπει να αναζητήσεις μελέτη θερμομόνωσης από Πολεοδομία

----------

ps.arch

----------


## ps.arch

Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι αν αλλάξει χρήση π.χ. ένα γραφείο λειτρουργήσει ως ιατρείο, μέσα στο χρονικό πλαίσιο της δεκαετίας που ισχύει το πιστοποιητικό, θα πρέπει να βγει καινούργιο ΠΕΑ για το ακίνητο; Εφόσον πολεοδομικά μιλάμε για την ίδια χρήση (δε χρειάζεται αλλαγή χρήσης) δε θα έπρεπε να ισχύει κανονικά είτε είναι γραφείο είτε ιατρείο ή κατάστημα; 

Επίσης, όταν εξετάζουμε τμήμα κτιρίου πόσο νόημα έχει να βάλουμε και τους ΜΘΧ; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το κάνω ποτέ, αν και συνήθως εξετάζω μεμονωμένα ένα διαμέρισμα. Τώρα που θα έχω π.χ. έναν ολόκληρο όροφο θα πρέπει να βάλω και τους ΜΘΧ (κλιμακοστάσιο κ.λπ.);

----------

